# New BHM here!



## BigChaz (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am new to Dimensions, and I thought I'd introduce myself with a new thread, lol.

So, on the internet I go by Chaz, but you don't know my real name, lol. That's cool though, if I like you I will tell you, but anyways...

I think it is so cool that FFAs exist! I had no idea until I found this place and I am so excited...I don't have much luck in the "real world", heheh.

I guess you might want to know about me and who I am, you know, like, the kind of person I am. Instead of that, I am going to just tell you that I am 5'8" and 314lbs. I hope that is enough to interest you!

If any of you ladies wanna chat or whatever, just message me! Any of you live in my area?!? lol

Ok, thats enough for now!

P.S. - I like all ladies so don't hold back for any reason lol


----------



## Paquito (Sep 28, 2010)

I took the liberty of doing an FFA search for you, since I like to help out my fellow fatass.
.
.
.

There are no FFAs in your neighborhood, 
town, 
county, 
state, 
country, 
continent, 
hemisphere, 
planet, 
solar system, 
galaxy, 
local group, 
local supercluster, 
or universe.



WELCOME TO DIMENSIONS


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 28, 2010)

omg your ability to make a thread is so totally hot.

who cares about personality anyway lol especially with numbers like THAT 

i dont really live near you, but some day ill have the ability to magically teleport so its kay. 


 I feel like such a dick, but I couldn't resist xD Here's to procrastination!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 28, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I took the liberty of doing an FFA search for you, since I like to help out my fellow fatass.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Why are you so mean I didn't do anything to you


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 28, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> omg your ability to make a thread is so totally hot.
> 
> who cares about personality anyway lol especially with numbers like THAT
> 
> ...



You are not a dick, you are beautiful and no offense to any dicks but dicks are not very pretty


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I took the liberty of doing an FFA search for you, since I like to help out my fellow fatass.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



But you didn't rule out alternate dimensions!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to Dimensions, and I thought I'd introduce myself with a new thread, lol.
> 
> So, on the internet I go by Chaz, but you don't know my real name, lol. That's cool though, if I like you I will tell you, but anyways...
> 
> ...



You are a dick, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I took the liberty of doing an FFA search for you, since I like to help out my fellow fatass.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Omg, how did you know I was a man posting as a girl?
Dammit!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to piggyback this thread, I'm only SLIGHTLY less annoying than the other new guy by not making my own thread.

So yeah, I'm new too. I'm single. That's probably all you need to know about me.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to Dimensions, and I thought I'd introduce myself with a new thread, lol.
> 
> So, on the internet I go by Chaz, but you don't know my real name, lol. That's cool though, if I like you I will tell you, but anyways...
> 
> ...





theronin23 said:


> I'd like to piggyback this thread, I'm only SLIGHTLY less annoying than the other new guy by not making my own thread.
> 
> So yeah, I'm new too. I'm single. That's probably all you need to know about me.



You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.



I lost my head in a tragic cut out picture accident. I will never again be able to pretend I am a giant robot via clever painting with a head hole.


----------



## BBWDownUnder (Sep 29, 2010)

but neither of you guys are new. I have seen heaps of posts from both of you...........?

Am I missing some kind of in-joke?


----------



## Esther (Sep 29, 2010)

BBWDownUnder said:


> but neither of you guys are new. I have seen heaps of posts from both of you...........?
> 
> Am I missing some kind of in-joke?



Yes, you are.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.


Um...yes but also hairy chest pics. With nips. Just do it, shut up and look pretty, boys. Kthnxbai.


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2010)

Esther said:


> Yes, you are.



I wonder what I missed, enquiring minds
want to know.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

imfree said:


> I wonder what I missed, enquiring minds
> want to know.



Ah man 

You seriously missed the whole thing. It would be kind of hard to explain...maybe next time


----------



## Zowie (Sep 29, 2010)

So I think a certain other thread has made this one a million times more hilarious. Ah, the internet...


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> So I think a certain other thread has made this one a million times more hilarious. Ah, the internet...



I bet we are thinking about the same thread


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.




Hah! 

Totally classic.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> So I think a certain other thread has made this one a million times more hilarious. Ah, the internet...



I was going to post this same thing, but I thought it would be too obvious.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I lost my head in a tragic cut out picture accident. I will never again be able to pretend I am a giant robot via clever painting with a head hole.


There's a rumor William Shatner's a head whore. Maybe he can help you.


CastingPearls said:


> Just do it, shut up and look pretty, boys. Kthnxbai.


I really like your style. :wubu:


MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hah!
> 
> Totally classic.



Yeah, but you know this is probably going to be taken literally by some dude.:doh:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.



Is this what you wanted? I think I did it right...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is this what you wanted? I think I did it right...



Dizzamn!

*squeezes belly and runs away giggling*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is this what you wanted? I think I did it right...



*Swoons* - (message too short) *swoons again*


----------



## Paquito (Sep 30, 2010)

I find blackface VERY offensive, sir.


----------



## Melian (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ah man
> 
> You seriously missed the whole thing. It would be kind of hard to explain...maybe next time



I have no tact and will explain: guys keep showing up, posting vague intros that reek of desperation, some kind of headless photo showing us "the goods," in case we want to run over for random fucking in their mom's basement, and then they sit back and wait....

And it's funny.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> I have no tact and will explain: guys keep showing up, posting vague intros that reek of desperation, some kind of headless photo showing us "the goods," in case we want to run over for random fucking in their mom's basement, and then they sit back and wait....
> 
> And it's funny.



My love for you just can't get any stronger.:wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I find blackface VERY offensive, sir.



I find smileyface very offensive.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I find smileyface very offensive.



My mother (Also a smiley) marched with the Wal-Mart logo so that atrocities like this wouldn't be committed anymore! To get rid of the smiley only bathrooms and water fountains! And he's making light of that...bastard


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2010)

Melian said:


> I have no tact and will explain: guys keep showing up, posting vague intros that reek of desperation, some kind of headless photo showing us "the goods," in case we want to run over for random fucking in their mom's basement, and then they sit back and wait....
> 
> And it's funny.



I love your lack of tact . . . I want to sex it.


----------



## Amandy (Oct 1, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is this what you wanted? I think I did it right...



Drooooooooooooooolzzzzzz! :smitten: You have gorgeous eyes and a great smile!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 1, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Drooooooooooooooolzzzzzz! :smitten: You have gorgeous eyes and a great smile!



Why thank you. It took many face reconstructions to get where I am today...the rest of my physique is purely the result of hard work.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 2, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> My mother (Also a smiley) marched with the Wal-Mart logo so that atrocities like this wouldn't be committed anymore! To get rid of the smiley only bathrooms and water fountains! And he's making light of that...bastard



Smilies lower property values and run in gangs. I don't like'em.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 2, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> Smilies lower property values and run in gangs. I don't like'em.



you, sir, are a face-ist!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 2, 2010)

BTW, you dirty bigot, Smiley is the term of our oppression. It's offensive, and wrong. We prefer the term "Perpetually Happy American". 

If you have a problem with that, you can submit it in writing to the NAAHP. 

I have dream, that one day we will be judged not by the tension of our facial muscles, but the tenacity of our spirit!


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You're both doing this wrong. Headless belly pics, it's all we FFAs care about.



Dont ever leave this board again, wifey. :wubu:


----------

